# L'n'D Exotics brand new bird/parrot section opening soon



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

As L'n'D Exotics go from strength to strength another year, another move andthis means a brand new bird and parrot section. opening on 26th march 2012 in our brand new 7000 square foot show room

a purpose built section kitted out with some of the best equipment to provide our customers with the best to help them and there bird on there way.

a whole array of feeds, toys, cages from beginners all the way to experienced keepers/breeders.


follow us on facebook for daily updates and offers, click the link below and like it

L'n'D Exotics reptile specialists


new shop address is

L'n'D Exotics
nursery street
mansfield
notts
ng18 2ag



a few pics of how the new bird section is coming on. we will update this page every few days.


ermmmmm that corner looks good















start putting up some of the backing















big triangley things, what are they for ????
















ahhhhhh that makes sense
















more pics and updates to arrive tomorrow


daniel n luke


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

youve done so well for yourself  
i want turkeys in the future


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

quick updated pic of how the bird section is coming on


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

looking good, are there going to be light under the triangular hut things? cant wait to see it all finished!


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Nel5on said:


> looking good, are there going to be light under the triangular hut things? cant wait to see it all finished!


 
yes there will be, not 100% decided how we are doing it yet though


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I wish your shop was closer to me I would love to see it when it's done and all the animals!


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

i will probably make the trip over to you guys when your all up and running.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Is there a roof & some kind of containement area in the bird section in case of escapees? If not, I would hate to have to catch them in that high building :whistling2::lol2:

Hopefully at some point will get up to see the new shop later this year.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Is there a roof & some kind of containement area in the bird section in case of escapees? If not, I would hate to have to catch them in that high building :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> Hopefully at some point will get up to see the new shop later this year.


It also appears to be right next to the front door so I would hope so lol especially as there will be birds on stands etc


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> It also appears to be right next to the front door so I would hope so lol especially as there will be birds on stands etc


Theres going to be birds out on stands???


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Theres going to be birds out on stands???


That's what they said on facebook


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> That's what they said on facebook


Ah right, so they'll be wing-clipped parrots then?


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah right, so they'll be wing-clipped parrots then?


 

yes, there is a section for our hand reared birds which we stock, if they are clipped then they are out on stands


daniel


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah right, so they'll be wing-clipped parrots then?


Apparently so, but as we know even wing clipped parrots can fly


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

lukendaniel said:


> yes, there is a section for our hand reared birds which we stock, if they are clipped then they are out on stands
> 
> 
> daniel


No young parrot should ever be wing-clipped (no parrot at all IMO). They need to build up their breast muscles, strengthen their hearts, learn how to manouvre in flight, etc. I would never buy a young parrot who was wing-clipped, nor would I shop at a shop that encouraged wing-clipping. Besides the moral wrong-doing, as Sarah-Jayne has said, wing-clipped parrots can & do escape. Infact, the majority of parrots that are reported as escaped were wing-clipped pets.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> No young parrot should ever be wing-clipped (no parrot at all IMO). They need to build up their breast muscles, strengthen their hearts, learn how to manouvre in flight, etc. I would never buy a young parrot who was wing-clipped, nor would I shop at a shop that encouraged wing-clipping. Besides the moral wrong-doing, as Sarah-Jayne has said, wing-clipped parrots can & do escape. Infact, the majority of parrots that are reported as escaped were wing-clipped pets.


 
thanks for your feedback we will take this into consideration, although we have never ever had a problem with any of our hand reared birds escaping or any other problems associated with clipping them.

i havent come onto here to start any arguments just to advertise what will be one of the biggest and best stocked independant exotic pet stores in uk


daniel


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

lukendaniel said:


> thanks for your feedback we will take this into consideration, although we have never ever had a problem with any of our hand reared birds escaping or any other problems associated with clipping them.
> 
> i havent come onto here to start any arguments just to advertise what will be one of the biggest and best stocked independant exotic pet stores in uk
> 
> ...


You've probably never had a problem with any of your wing-clipped hand-reared baby parrots before, because many of the problems become evident later on, when the parrot's frustration manifests itself as aggression towards its owner, or feather plucking, or lack of confidence, or a broken breast bone from a crash landing when the bird was startled by a dog, etc etc. I do not know of anyone who is big in the parrot world who agrees with wing-clipping. In my opinion, wing-clipping a parrot (an animal with the intelligence of a toddler) should be made an illegal practice, like descenting skunks & tail-docking dogs have now been. Would you keep a monkey tethered to a tree? Its comparable in my eyes.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> You've probably never had a problem with any of your wing-clipped hand-reared baby parrots before, because many of the problems become evident later on, when the parrot's frustration manifests itself as aggression towards its owner, or feather plucking, or lack of confidence, or a broken breast bone from a crash landing when the bird was startled by a dog, etc etc. I do not know of anyone who is big in the parrot world who agrees with wing-clipping. In my opinion, wing-clipping a parrot (an animal with the intelligence of a toddler) should be made an illegal practice, like descenting skunks & tail-docking dogs have now been. Would you keep a monkey tethered to a tree? Its comparable in my eyes.


 
not that i want to be petty but its not actually 'illegal' to descent a skunk. 


we perosnally think its more dangerous when they go to a new home to be able to fully fly, they crash into windows, walls, ornaments etc, this way allows them to get used to an environment without the risk of bust beaks or broken wings. 

im sorry you dont agree with it, but im afraid its how we do things, if i was to keep you happy id make many other people unhappy( these being my actual customers, these being the people that pay my staff and myselves wages etc)


daniel


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

lukendaniel said:


> not that i want to be petty but its not actually 'illegal' to descent a skunk.
> 
> 
> we perosnally think its more dangerous when they go to a new home to be able to fully fly, they crash into windows, walls, ornaments etc, this way allows them to get used to an environment without the risk of bust beaks or broken wings.
> ...


If people who buy young parrots have researched properly & are prepared to make small changes in their homes & do some safety training with their new parrot, being fully flighted is much safer for any parrot. 

Your parrot customers must be the sort of people who either don't do their research properly before getting a parrot, or who just believe what they are told by the shop staff, or who are selfish. You said yourself that your putting profit before animal welfare! Not the best reputation for whats going to be 'one of the biggest exotic pet shops in the country'.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> If people who buy young parrots have researched properly & are prepared to make small changes in their homes & do some safety training with their new parrot, being fully flighted is much safer for any parrot.
> 
> Your parrot customers must be the sort of people who either don't do their research properly before getting a parrot, or who just believe what they are told by the shop staff, or who are selfish. You said yourself that your putting profit before animal welfare! Not the best reputation for whats going to be 'one of the biggest exotic pet shops in the country'.


 
putting a parrot in a small cage and not feeding it would be bad for animal welfare, i dont see having a bit out on a stand as being bad. 

im not putting profit first, but if i cant pay my staff or buy food i cant look after them. 

we are going to have to agree to disagree with each other on this im afraid. if this turns into an argument ill have to close this thread and start a new on as im trying to promote my business here not have a debate on peopls ethics behind selling clipped or unclipped birds, if you want to carry chatting feel free to pm or ring or come down to our shop


daniel


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

lukendaniel said:


> putting a parrot in a small cage and not feeding it would be bad for animal welfare, i dont see having a bit out on a stand as being bad.
> 
> im not putting profit first, but if i cant pay my staff or buy food i cant look after them.
> 
> ...


Incase you haven't seen it, I started a poll so you could see what the general concencus on wing-clipping parrots is. The results are not suprising to me, maybe they will be to you? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/avian/826128-wing-clipping-parrots-poll.html#post9791514


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Incase you haven't seen it, I started a poll so you could see what the general concencus on wing-clipping parrots is. The results are not suprising to me, maybe they will be to you? http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/avian/826128-wing-clipping-parrots-poll.html#post9791514


 

just had a quick look

if i did a poll in my shop i would guarantee it would come back the other way around. 

any how im gonna lock this thread now and start another in a few days. if you have a problem pm/ring or come down to the shop and see us : victory: i dont appreciate our shop being put down on an open forum just because someone has a different opinion


daniel


----------

